# See??  I do turn wood!!



## MDWine (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a chisel handle I turned from some curly maple.  It is dyed with fabric dye and finished with Enduro.  The more I use Enduro, the more I like it.  The Enduro was polished with MicroMesh just like you would with a pen.  The finish is every bit as smooth and deep as a pen...  (a beauty if I must say so myself)  I will post the finished chisel soon.






See Jim/James/Lou!!!  I TURNED!!  I have a couple of barons to post, but haven't shot'm yet... but I will...

No! Really!  I'll post'm!  []  []


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...I've heard it before.  Nice job on the handle!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 2, 2007)

Michael, is that the only dye color you had?[:0][?] Kinda makes me wonder who'll be using that chisel.[}][] But it does look nice.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 2, 2007)

Michael, just curious, will you be wearing your Virginia Tech cheerleader outfit when you use that chisel??? [][}][][}][]


----------



## pete00 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Michael, just curious, will you be wearing your Virginia Tech cheerleader outfit when you use that chisel??? [][}][][}][]



rofl.....pete


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 3, 2007)

Huh.. now that's diffrent!! This is what I have been doing for the last few days, turning new handles for my old Craftsman set of tools. I like the tools and they work great even if they are carbon steel, but the handles are just too short. I have just one round nosed scraper to turn and they are done. Not quite as fancy as that one, mine are just cherry.

I wonder how that dye will hold up?


----------



## vick (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice thought on the dye, you will definately be able to find that in a hurry.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey, leave him alone.  At least he will never lose it in his shavings.


----------



## angboy (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the color is great! But then my vote doesn't help much with the ribbing you're getting from the men of the IAP...


----------



## MDWine (Apr 3, 2007)

OK you guys/gals!!!

1.  I will be using the chisel!  (I hope a lot, but don't ask Lou or Jim!)

2. I have only this color now, because it is what I wanted in the first place!!  It nearly matches a carving knife that was made for me.[]  It was not hard to color the wood, and the finish turned out really nice.  I'm going to experiment with color more in the future...  two colors come to mind right away! []

3. William, William, William...  I NEVER TAKE OFF MY <b>VIRGINIA TECH CHEERLEADING OUTFIT</b>!!! (except to take a shower)  I will, however, cover it with my brand new <b>IAP </b>turning smock!!

4. Angie/Chris, thanks for the support!  Fortunately, I've been around here long enough to have expected this kind of barrage! (I'm sure it's not over!) That is what makes it fun! [][][xx(]


----------



## johncrane (Apr 3, 2007)

Man thats bright looks ok too.[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice!  What are the dimensions?

Did I tell you purple is my favorite color? [^]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 3, 2007)

> William, William, William... I NEVER TAKE OFF MY VIRGINIA TECH CHEERLEADING OUTFIT!!!


 - it's true, I've been to his house.  The problem is, he doesn't really have the legs to pull off the skirt!  Well, that's just one of many, but...

As for the handle, I'm just glad he explained what it is.  Given the color and shape, one's imagination tends to run...

I'm not sure which is scarier, the color, or the fact that he has a color-coordinated carving knife that was <u>made</u> for him.  So, Mr. Wine, did you select the carving knife's color yourself, or did someone else think bright pink was the appropriate color for you? []

Okay, okay...enough ribbing (for now) - nice job on the handle!  That's a really pretty piece of wood!  I'll be curious to see how the Enduro holds up.  Is that the Enduro you bought like 2 years ago?


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 3, 2007)

Guys, Guys leave poor Michael alone!  I think it's great he is manly enough to display his femininity and post a picture of his pretty pink eye popping creation.  Looks great!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 3, 2007)

He can call it his Jolly Rancher chisel since it reminds me of the Jolly Rancher candies... raspberry, I think.[]


----------



## Draken (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice handle and the color won't get lost in the shop.  You can also use it to keep the kids in line if needed. []  

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## MDWine (Apr 3, 2007)

BTW, it's not PINK, it's PURPLE!!
I knew I would get flack, but I didn't expect this!!! [] [8D]


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 3, 2007)

I would actually say it is Hot Pink.  Same color that my racing shorts(bicycle) were back in the 80's.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow Chris, it takes a brave man to admit that.  Almost as brave a man as to commission a hot-pink carving knife, and to custom-make a matching chisel handle.


----------



## underdog (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




What!!!???

You pull your skirt off with your legs Jim?[] So what does Michael pull his skirt off with if he doesn't have legs?


----------



## angboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Well Michael, I may have to disagree with the color name- as much as I love purple, this just looks more like a pink to me. Probably doesn't matter one way or the other though, I think you'll get grief for either one (although at least if it was truly a purple, you might have Billy sticking up for you too, not just the female members of the IAP!).

Now as for what some people thought it resembled when they first looked at it... well all I have to say is Fritz might know a buyer for you![}][}] It's kind of got a ribbed look to it...[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />BTW, it's not PINK, it's PURPLE!!
> I knew I would get flack, but I didn't expect this!!! [] [8D]



Gee Michael, I was going to ask if it matched your panties, but I don't want to offend you so I won't. [][}][]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 3, 2007)

Ang, the fact that you know me that well is SCARY! But she's right Michael, I do like purple. In fact, I'm thinking very seriously about having my Harley painted Candy Purple.[]


----------



## MDWine (Apr 4, 2007)

This is actually more purple than pink, but an "impartial 3rd party" reviewed the piece in person, and indicates it could be conceived as pink... and no it doesn't match my panties [] I don't wear any! (hmmmmmm... think about THAT one! [:0])

I was shootin' for real purple, maybe it looks "more purpler" in person than in a picture...  and I think my legs look just fine! [xx(]

Man!  I feel loved! [^]  You guys/gals crack me up!  I'll try to get off my @$$ and get my pens posted, that shouldn't create any controversy at all, unless you can see my cheerleading outfit in the reflection! [:0][:0]

[It just occured to me, it's a KILT!!! Yeah!!  A "cheerleading KILT"!! ...and you know what is worn under the kilt, right?]

[... and you GOTTA post a pic of those bike shorts!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />... and no it doesn't match my panties [] I don't wear any! (hmmmmmm... think about THAT one!



I'd rather not!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 4, 2007)

[}] [] [}] [] [}] [] [}] [] [}] [] [)]


----------



## bob393 (Apr 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 4, 2007)

OK, as promised, the smock and the chisel... 

William/Jim, too bad you can't see my skirt or my legs...  didn't want to give you nightmares! []


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 5, 2007)

Still looks PINK to me.  []


----------



## Draken (Apr 5, 2007)

Nah, tending more towards Fuchsia now.  []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm just surprised that Michael didn't get a matching IAP smock! [][][][][]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cav, why would you put that idea in his head?  You know he's at home now trying to figure out which dye combination will turn his smock hot pink.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, I would like to get Griz to host Grizfest II.  If Michael shows up for gumbo in his chartreuse pedal pushers, fuschia smock and his hot pink chisel, there WILL be pictures posted!!!! [}][]


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 6, 2007)

Maybe Chris will wear his pink biking shorts and attend too!![]


----------



## MDWine (Apr 6, 2007)

OH MY GOD... what have I started! [xx(] []
I gotta get some pen pictures posted FAST!

William, If I have to wear that get-up to get gumbo, I'm willin!!!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 6, 2007)

Heck, he's willin' to wear that get-up while walking down the street, so of COURSE he'll be willing to wear the get-up to get some of Tom's world-famous Gumbo!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Heck, he's willin' to wear that get-up while walking down the street, so of COURSE he'll be willing to wear the get-up to get some of Tom's world-famous Gumbo!



Tom is from #$#*& New York!!  He is lucky if he can even spell gumbo!!  I, on the  other hand, am from Louisiana.  Jim, who do you think makes the "world famous" gumbo???  If you guess right, Grizzfest III may feature "world famous" chili. []


----------



## JimGo (Apr 6, 2007)

My humblest appologies Cav...can you tell I only heard all the stories? []


----------



## MDWine (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, Jim, now that you mention it, I was a bit busy last night.  I did find just the right color!

[and the gumbo would be worth it!]
is it safe to say we've gotten a little crazy here?  OTOH,it's too funny!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 6, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG! Now THAT'S funny, Michael!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't think he was finished yet.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 6, 2007)

Gerry, you forgot lipstick and fingernail polish.  I think Michael took them off for the picture.


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 6, 2007)

ROTFL[]  Now THAT is funny!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael,
Manly yes, but I like it too.  Nice work.  I do believe that I'll be using a different color, when I do my micro beading tool handle though.  BTW, I got a total loss on my holly.  It all turned gray.  I do have a few slabs of spalted holly, for who knows what.

Rob


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice tool handle, you will be cruising with that one!


----------



## angboy (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael, are you wishing you'd never posted that first photo? [}][}]

Your IAP friends here can be harsh can't they? [][] (But you gotta give 'em credit for creative computer skills!)


----------



## MDWine (Apr 9, 2007)

It's just too much fun Angie!  This is what I enjoy so much at IAP...  I really hate the fighting that happens sometimes, but I guess that's part of it too.

I did not expect this one to get this ... uh... FUN!  I think it is hilarious!  
[] we got good folk here!


----------



## carverken (Apr 9, 2007)

I have seen it in person and it is a lovely shade of lavender purple.  But they say "Pink is the new Black"

PS love the doo


----------



## JimGo (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, look who woke up! []


----------



## MDWine (Apr 9, 2007)

You crack me up Jim... []
...but thanks for sticking up for me Ken!!


----------

